
Bill Gates explains why China will build the first 4th gen nuclear plant - cat-dev-null
http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/03/bill-gates-explains-why-china-will.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fadvancednano+%28nextbigfuture%29
======
cat-dev-null
Salient ideas:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/taylor_wilson_my_radical_plan_for_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/taylor_wilson_my_radical_plan_for_small_nuclear_fission_reactors)

Disclaimer: I used to worked for a US nuclear engineering consultancy which
wound down in the late 90's because there was insufficient new or existing
business; it was sad to see carbon-heavy technologies be pushed with FUD and a
lack of innovation in terms of comprehensive safety and cost reduction. It
seems that prior, big, expensive designs (PWR, BWR) reactors are inherently
less safe due to high-pressures and massive complexity (just look at the
control systems operations manuals Vol I..XVIII). It would be good for
ventures to try both the "tiny fission masses printed in wells on a chip" and
the molten salt approaches in order to deliver far safer, mass-produced
fission gen sets.

------
melling
The US is only building 4 new nuclear power plants, while China is building
half of the new ones in the world.

